# DFI LanParty UT NF4 Ultra-D



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2005)

The DFI LanParty series is legendary among overclockers. We haven't seen any other board offer that many overclocking features. For example, being able to your run your memory at voltages of more than 3.3V is pretty unique. A well thought out components layout and little on-board switches make overclockers happy.

*Show full review*


----------



## LOLRainbow (Aug 18, 2005)

*Mainboard Modding?*

You said that it is possible to mod the NF4 Ultra-D to SLI? Is that right, if yes, please describe me how to do. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 8, 2005)

I involves taking the chipset fan off and then connecting two points, in later versions of the board theres epoxy over the points, so you'd have to carefully chip that epoxy off before connecting them, just google unlocking sli on dfi lanparty ultra-d and you'll find out a detailed description. . .


----------

